
Memory, attention, sequences - jonbaer
https://towardsdatascience.com/memory-attention-sequences-37456d271992
======
nightcracker
Before I went to bed I checked HN and this was on the front page.

Now many hours later it's still on the front page with 74 upvotes and
absolutely zero comments. What's going on here? I've never seen this happen.

~~~
Barjak
I saw it yesterday too. I'm interested in attention models, but I'm not a
skilled enough practitioner to say anything meaningful about them yet.

Someone linked me the author's more recent article [1] yesterday which claims
hierarchical attention models totally outclass traditional RNNs/LSTMs. I
really want to read an empirical comparison or a HN thread with experts
chiming in.

[1] [https://towardsdatascience.com/the-fall-of-rnn-
lstm-2d1594c7...](https://towardsdatascience.com/the-fall-of-rnn-
lstm-2d1594c74ce0)

